# Struktogramm-Editor



## sniwo (24. Jan 2005)

hallo,

gibt es einen Strucktogramm editor, der speziell für java geeignet ist!?

danke


----------



## dotlens (24. Jan 2005)

ein struktogramm ist doch programmiersparachen unspezifisch. man zeichnet weder klassen noch sont was sprachspezifisches auf. nur die einzelnen aktionen und deren reihenfolge wird festgehalten...

oder täusch ich mich da?!?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (24. Jan 2005)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ein struktogramm ist doch programmiersparachen unspezifisch. man zeichnet weder klassen noch sont was sprachspezifisches auf. nur die einzelnen aktionen und deren reihenfolge wird festgehalten...
> 
> oder täusch ich mich da?!?


Das sehe ich auch nicht anders.

Struktogramme sind unabhängig von der Programmiersprache zu entwickeln.


----------



## sniwo (25. Jan 2005)

kennt den einer ein guten editor?

auser diesen strukted den find ich nicht so gut


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

Was willst du denn mit Struktogrammen? 

Es gibt doch UML: 
- Aktivitätsdiagramm 
- Zustandsdiagramm


----------



## sniwo (25. Jan 2005)

ich will zum beispiel ab und zu mal strucktogramme erstellen.
zum beispiel beim planen, bevor ich ein projekt starte


----------



## dotlens (26. Jan 2005)

na dafür gibts ja UML!!!!


----------



## sniwo (26. Jan 2005)

was ist UML!?


----------



## bummerland (26. Jan 2005)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Modeling_Language


----------



## sniwo (26. Jan 2005)

ich will doch nur STRUKTOGRAMME  :autsch:


----------



## Beni (26. Jan 2005)

Gibs mal bei google ein. Ich hab z.B. dies hier gefunden (ich weiss aber nicht, wie gut das Teil ist). Es ist etwas versteckt in der Mitte der Seite.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jan 2005)

sniwo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich will doch nur STRUKTOGRAMME  :autsch:



- MS Visio
- iGrafx (ehem. ABC) Flowcharter

Struktogramme stammen noch aus den Anfängen der Programmierung. Sie sind mittlerweile völlig überholt durch die Möglichkeiten der / Notwendigkeiten in der modernen Softwareentwicklung. Du tust dir keinen Gefallen damit dich damit abzugeben. Wie willst du denn vom Struktogramm auf ein objektorientiertes Modell kommen?

Beschäftige dich mit UML und staune...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jan 2005)

nimm uml -> www.borland.com Together for Eclipse


----------

